

Ask HN: IT recruiters from india - rythmshifter

are these all a scam?  I&#x27;ve completely stopped responding to the phone calls and emails.  They have extremely well crafted emails that look legit, call from american phone numbers via google voice, and can almost never speak english well enough for me to understand them on the phone.  Every time I submit my resume I never heard back a single word.  anyone else have any experience with these possible phishers?
======
JSeymourATL
As with most offshore business from the Indian Subcontinent these days-- these
individuals are often low-cost providers and affiliated out-sourced sub-
contractors. Their role is to source candidate resumes, not actually recruit
people. It represents a low-hit ratio for an actual job opportunity.

